# Aluminium window switches



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I know various window switches from other Audis fit, but anyone on here know which part numbers or models they are from. There are various old posts but don't think those members are still active.

The main requirement seems to be that the drivers one only has 2 switches, which I think means A3, A5 or R8

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm dying to know too, there are chromed buttons made for the TT from 3rd party companies but it's night and day difference in price.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am in the process of fitting folding mirrors and I got a cheap mirror adjustment switch and it looks and feels crap, so I'm going to replace it with genuine and for the window switches too. The prices aren't bad on eBay but there are lots of versions

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

From photos and other people posts, it looks like the A5 has worked for others.

I'm looking at 8K0 959 851 G for the drivers side:


----------



## pomme (Dec 13, 2005)

MT-V6 said:


> From photos and other people posts, it looks like the A5 has worked for others.
> 
> I'm looking at 8K0 959 851 G for the drivers side:


That looks really nice,
would it be a case of taking whole door card off, or can you do it without removing door card?


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

pomme said:


> That looks really nice,
> would it be a case of taking whole door card off, or can you do it without removing door card?


Door card has to come off. The passenger-side half on mine is broken, although you can make it work if you fiddle with it. I've ordered a second-hand set in the boring black (£15) and am waiting for delivery.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

Steve in Ireland said:


> Door card has to come off. The passenger-side half on mine is broken, although you can make it work if you fiddle with it. I've ordered a second-hand set in the boring black (£15) and am waiting for delivery.


Well, that's mine done, thanks to the Knowledge Base here and other posts. It's a simple process but time-consuming.

Someone had been in there before me. The switch surround had always looked a little rough, so I thought I'd just spray it black once I had everything apart. But, in fact, the problem was that it had already been sprayed satin black and it was this poor paint job which was looking bad. It took me half an hour of scraping with a thumbnail to get back to the textured plastic. It looks nice and smart now.

When I took the old switch unit out, both switch tabs just fell off. So although the driver's side control had worked, it was actually broken as well.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

Well, I got a bargain A5 mirror and window switches so I'd give it a go in about 2-3 weeks or so, when I find some time. Will tell if they fit.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Saw those on eBay I think, let us know. I fitted a replacement mirror switch the other day with alu trim, but they were fitted to later mk2 TTs anyway. Definitely interested in the window switches

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

well, I finally found some time to try the switches from The A5. It seems that they are a bit wider and I had to cut a piece in the door trim to fit them. The pictures are clear enough, I hope:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I was actually thinking of ordering these latter, so that's good to know. Is it just the middle bit you trimmed? Was the passenger side OK?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

well, to be honest, I haven't bought the passenger side button yet... :lol: But I guess it would be a straight fit. The switches are too fat and the drag with the middle section causes friction, so they would not go back in place once they are lifted or pressed down. The bottom part is exactly the same as the old one. There are custom buttons that would fit plung and play but they go for about 50 pounds, the mirrors and window switches I got were 15.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

My memory may be playing tricks (not unusual!) but I seem to remember seeing pictures of switches from another model that have the silver trim just on the leading edge rather than in an L shape. Has anyone else seen them?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

From an A3 I think










I prefer the A5 ones above but might go with these if there are an easier swap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You could always go through the Audi TT parts list, year by year, to get the correct part number. There's a link to the 7Zap.com parts website in KB. Might help narrow down the search.

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=1755145


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"From an A3 I think" They're the ones I was thinking of. Can anyone confirm that they fit?

"You could always go through the Audi TT parts list, year by year, to get the correct part number." I didn't think that any Mk2 TT ever had window switches with silver trim. Am I wrong?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep the TT never did for the windows, only the mirror control. They look very similar so I might take a punt, the drivers one needs to be from a 3 door. I used the online parts catalogue as I'm at work but will have a look on proper ETKA later and see what there is and hopefully prices

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

just confirmed with another TT owner that the switches from the R8 are a direct fit, in case anyone wonders. 45 EUR new from audi for the window switches.


----------



## BeautifulMonster (Jun 7, 2017)

I guess TT's really are "mini R8s" lol


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Vanu said:


> just confirmed with another TT owner that the switches from the R8 are a direct fit, in case anyone wonders. 45 EUR new from audi for the window switches.


They are the nicest ones I've seen so far. Just looked on ETKA and it does look to be about £50 for them both


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

Those look great. Could you list the respective parts numbers for set?

Thanks from across the pond.


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

Those look great. Could you list the respective parts numbers for set?

Thanks from across the pond.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

BeautifulMonster said:


> I guess TT's really are "mini R8s" lol


It says it on my keychain


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

R8 Door Switches part numbers - (drivers side window, mirror, trunk & gas cap release, passengers side window) 
https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+r8/r8 ... 59-959000/

R8 Center Console part numbers - (for Roadster roof and wind deflector switches) Not sure about the size/fit..??
https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+r8/r8 ... 41-941050/

Installing R8 switches in a Mk2 TT (drivers side only) - 
http://lz7w.blogspot.ch/2015/03/door-pa ... witch.html










.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Unfortunately the boot, fuel and roof switches are all different

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

DowneasTTer said:


> Those look great. Could you list the respective parts numbers for set?
> 
> Thanks from across the pond.


Driver: 420 959 851
Passenger: 420 959 855

The mirror control was available on the TT and depends if you have folding mirrors or not. I have the folding mirror one on mine (4H0 959 565 4PK) and aside from looking nicer, feels a lot nicer when you turn it than the black plastic one


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought that I could just change the black knob on the mirror switch for the later silver one. I couldn't, the knobs and spigot on the switch are different. A whole new switch is needed.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I fitted the passenger side switch today (from an R8). I only bought the passenger side to until I could convince myself it truly was a direct fit, and can confirm it is. It is currently £19.62


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Finally got around to getting the drivers side switch fitted. Nice subtle improvement. It was £32.98


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I saw this thread when you started it and thought that's a nice touch. So went looking and I'm unable to find switches at your prices best I have found is three times the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That's the dealer prices

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Excellent guess what I'm getting soon then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2018)

Is there the same type of R8 switches for the Fuel Flap Release & Boot Button in the Aluminium R8 effect?

Or is it just the window switches that are like this?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Not that I know of, the R8 uses a different design

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Driver: 420 959 851
> Passenger: 420 959 855
> 
> The mirror control was available on the TT and depends if you have folding mirrors or not. I have the folding mirror one on mine (4H0 959 565 4PK) and aside from looking nicer, feels a lot nicer when you turn it than the black plastic one


So is the Switch for the wing mirrors, heated & folding the same as the TT MK2 ones from the R8?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The later MK2 TTs came with an aluminium mirror switch so you can just get one of those. Used in a few other Audi's such as A6 too

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> The later MK2 TTs came with an aluminium mirror switch so you can just get one of those. Used in a few other Audi's such as A6 too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ah ok.
I don't have the folding mirrors as yet as i want to add them so ill need the new switch & unit when i get round to doing them.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I believe there is an aluminium version for non folding mirrors too

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BeautifulMonster (Jun 7, 2017)

So has anyone installed the side view mirror switch from the R8?
Part #4H0 959 565


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

BeautifulMonster said:


> So has anyone installed the side view mirror switch from the R8?
> Part #4H0 959 565


Yes, though it's not an R8 specific part and is fitted to loads of Audi's, including later TT 8Js

Photo in this thread https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1827258

Make sure you get the right one depending on whether or not you have folding mirrors


----------



## BeautifulMonster (Jun 7, 2017)

MT-V6 said:


> BeautifulMonster said:
> 
> 
> > So has anyone installed the side view mirror switch from the R8?
> ...


Thanks 
I'd love to do the mod for folding mirrors so this will work either way!


----------

